# Sydney fad fish summer 2007



## Russ

hi all

I am in the process of planning an offshore bash around the Botany FADS in summer 2007, Dollies and Kings #1 target. I have commenced the initial planning and have suggested a party of six. I have made contact with Scotty Lyon's in Sydney and he is keen to give it a bash so I will continue to talk with Scotty on that section. I am pretty confident in a sponsor to cover the cost and am negotiating that area already. So all you will need is enthusiasm and I dont know any of us who is lacking in that department. I have filled 2 positions. Post replies here, dont PM as it will be good for all to express their views on this type of trip. It will also allow for those with experience in this area to pass on their own wisdom on the subject. As with our American Yak brothers this will no doubt become a regular occurance in our sport over the years.

Look forward to your replies.

 fishing Russ


----------



## simond11

Hi Russ
I will be in on that, depending on what my flying roster will be. I assume you are talking around January-February?
I love fishing out on the ocean, and I would be out there more often had the weather shown a bit of kindness to me over the last few months. I will certainly be there with my 15' Prowler and my shark shield...er...not that we will need it..right guys..??...Er..guys..guys..
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Russ

:lol: Great Simon That makes it 3 only 3 more spots to go. I dont have to fill em, as the cost is the same. I know it's a long way off but I have a few ideas for this trip and I need to get it on the move I am hoping to get some footage of it for future reference.

Thanks for the interest mate it will be a cracker. I will add you to the list and PM you with info. next week.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Davey G

G'day Russ.

I'm keen to fish offshore over summer and dollies/kings are at the top of my list however I'm not sure what you're suggesting here??

As you've limited this to 6 people (which is what Scotts boat comfortably accomodates) it sounds like you are talking about a charter fishing day ??(no kayaks)??

Or is the plan to get Scott Lyons to transport the yaks out to the FAD's in his boat and then we use that as a mothership?? I've been on Scotts boat before and I'd say that it's not big enough to carry 6 guys and yaks.

Or are you talking about a trip where we paddle out and are accompanied by him (just in case someone gets into difficulty)

As the FADs' are a few km's out to sea this topic has been raised and discussed befeore - ie are they TOO far out for a safe paddle and would a 'mothership' option be the best bet? Occy has indicated that his Bro in law's Riviera may be available to do this.

Can you clarify?


----------



## Russ

DaveyG

Scott told me that 5 Yaks would'nt be a prob on a good day. So if we arrange something we may have to stick with that number. I apologize for the lack of info in my post, I certainly do mean that we fish from our Yak's :shock: A stink boat is a mere vessel only worthy of the transportation of Kayaks 8) unless the King's are on out wide then we do love a good stink boat 

I know this has been discussed before but talkin aint walkin so I will push the :?: :arrow:

I will get onto Occy today as I would like to get this into action 8) think I might have a nice carrot to dangle under his Bro inlaws snorkel.

That makes 4 so far

Now where's Occy :twisted:

 fishing Russ


----------



## Scott

Russ, you should try to contact Gatesy as he has previously tried to organise a trip to the FADS and he would be as keen as.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Russ

I half expected Michael to pop his head outta my computer screen by now Scott :lol:

 fishing Russ


----------



## Russ

:lol: THAT MAKES IT FIVE

 fishing Russ


----------



## simond11

Hi Russ

Found this on Fisheries site regarding the location of the FADS around Sydney. Check the water depth :shock: 
I know I will be bringing my NOAH Repellent (Shark shield).
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15

http://www.fisheries.nsw.gov.au/recreat ... _locations


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWd7MbOsAAB1XgAASQIc1oRiAL+/f8DAAurYak8kNGmjQZBoAARTamNRptRoA0aADQanojRQ9T0g9EGJ6hpoEOewV3OsoJlbypP7BQtutn51zjSBmF9nt6ejQvaIxuwjfEg4FpMCtnKCxqbXVyoCeeni8dktVKkuMcGWcjONEeBcZa6VYDbRIwwnNvmUtDS9IDXigJKoEPS5iVPiTXPB6ymNoodSAuAxNZRxVei6WgWgCQsGJiwmt/F3JFOFCQ3sxs6w=


----------



## Russ

Thanks for your input Redphoenix very much appreciate it mate. Maybe in a few years we can hire an old barge and the bloody lot of us can get out there.

Simon they say there is safety in numbers but Ithink I'll fish next to you mate :lol:

 fishing Russ


----------



## Russ

Well that makes it six :roll: If only we could squeeze in one more we would be the magnificent 7 8) 

Now lets make it happen :evil:

 fishing Russ


----------



## JT

Put me down for one as well if infact the boat can accomodate 7. If not then put me down as a backup and I'll sit on the bench incase someone drops out.

Sure would feel better out there with one of those shark shields though :shock: Simon, did you buy yours in Sydney?

John


----------



## Russ

Bloody hell, OH&S refresher how :evil: necessary evil I know, it's a day out of the office and at least it's peaceful and laid back.

Does any one have any thoughts on a transportation rack for our Yaks or a proposal that Occy can approach his BIL with, as I said to Occy his BIL 'S craft is of the utmost importance here, naturally, should we also look at the possibility of minimising the Yaks. My brother and I could share one. Maybe for this initial trip we might look at something like that it would definately relieve some potential logistic headaches. Whats everyone's thoughts on 2 per Yak. We could pair off so to speak.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Dodge

A couple of exercise rubber mats and old blanket spread on the cruiser roof would give a bed for all the yaks to transport, as the roof is structurally strong by design, and lash to roof handrails.

As long as the BIL doesn't go on the plane neither yaks or mother ship would be harmed.

We handled a tinny upside down as above [no mats] on my cruiser for transport on a 6 hour run and the only difficulty was in loading it, and that would be no problem with 25kg yaks


----------



## Peril

Wondered where you were Ken.

Mate I'd be happy to put in for a share of the expenses and join out there once I have a single yak.


----------



## Peril

kraley said:


> Did you decide what kind of single to get yet?


Vacillating while selling the tandem. Leaning towards the Cobra Pro Fisherman because it looks so good for estuary C&R fishing and should be OK in the rough stuff. Still not committed though


----------



## Russ

:lol: GDay Kraley

Mate the more the merrier if your boat is available Im sure that has to be a bonus for us all mate will keep in touch.

 fishing Russ

PS do you need someone to scrub the decks on the cruise this summer


----------



## Russ

:shock: Oh sh*t not the gelcoat

I guess we'll just have to take a risk with the big bitey. Safety in numbers they say. Kraley if you want to nominate a day in January when you will be back and settled in we can work toward that. We can look at tides and potential dates. I will suggest that a week day will be the best option. We should all get together on one occasion and bounce our ideas off each other.
Can everyone on our list place a 2 week period up that is a potential time frame that will be suitable to them. Kraley how many places do you have available as Peril will be definately there so we now have 8 potential akff members. Myself, brother, Simon, Occy, DaveyG, Gatesy, Peril, and ahh sh*t there was somebody ahh :? ohh yeh Kraley.
Also JT if we can smuggle him onboard.

This week I will seek a few sponsors in the Yak area for some help any ideas in this area ?

 fishing Russ


----------



## Russ

That's a plan mate.

Would it be an Idea to hook up for a fish and get together that way. We would see all the Yaks together, then we can get an understanding of our logistics.

Occy mentioned last month about his desire to fish Cockatoo Island, that might be the way to go as we can whip around to Pyrmont if you want after that.

My bro dont have a boat, I'm sorry if I confused, but he has a Yak same as mine so another boat at this stage will have to be Occy's BIL.

I have 6 hand held UHF radio's so we can add that to our safety check list.

 fishing Russ


----------



## simond11

Hi John
No, I bought mine in WA. See the post about shark shields in the Main forum.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Russ

Hi all

I will post a trip date in [ fishing trips] and we can pick a date that everyone's compatiable with.

I'll call it Cockatoo island fish.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Russ

Due to unforeseen circumstances :roll:  this planned trip has been put on the shelf for a short period,

BUT

It will happen

here Dolly Dolly Dolly 

 fishing Russ


----------

